# Father-Daughter Talk



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A young woman was about to finish her first year of college. Like so many others
her age, she considered herself to be a very liberal Democrat, and among other
liberal ideals, was very much in favor of higher taxes to support more government
programs, in other words, redistribution of wealth.

She was deeply ashamed that her father was a rather staunch Republican, a feeling
she openly expressed. Based on the lectures that she had participated in, and the
occasional chat with her professors, she felt that her father had for years harbored a
selfish, almost evil desire to keep what he thought should be his. 

One day she was challenging her father on his opposition to higher taxes on the
rich and the need for more government programs. The self-professed objectivity
proclaimed by her professors had to be the truth and she indicated so to her
father. He responded by asking how she was doing in school. Taken back, she
answered rather haughtily that she had a 4.0 GPA, and let him know that it was
tough to maintain, insisting that she was taking a very difficult course load and was
constantly studying, which left her no time to go out and party like other people
she knew. She didn't even have time for a boyfriend, and didn't really have many
college friends because she spent all her time studying. 

Her father listened then asked, 'How is your friend Audrey doing?' She replied,
"Audrey is barely getting by. All she takes are easy classes, she never studies,
and she barely has a 2.0 GPA. She is so popular on campus; college for her is a
blast. She's always invited to all the parties, and lots of times she doesn't even
show up for classes because she's too hung over."

Her father asked her, 'Why don't you go to the Dean's office and ask him to take
a 1.0 off your GPA and give it to your friend Audrey, who only has a 2.0. That way
you will both have a 3.0 GPA and certainly that would be a fair and equal
distribution of GPA. 

The daughter, visibly shocked by her father's suggestion, angrily fired back, 'That's
a crazy idea. How would that be fair? I've worked really hard for my grades! I've
invested a lot of time, and a lot of hard work. Audrey has done next to nothing
toward her degree. She plays while I work my tail off!'

The father slowly smiled, winked and said gently 'Welcome to the Republican Party."


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol:
Reminds me of many conversations I have with my little sister.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

That would make a great MasterCard commercial... priceless


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i like it!!!!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

That's got to be the best analogy I've seen in years!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

That's the most disingenuous thing I ever heard.

Affirmative action is about trying to make up for the scourge of sanctioned racism that has denied generations of Americans the education and skills to prosper in our society while allowing preferred others to acquire them.

By the way, a liberal is a conservative who has been foreclosed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So, you're saying two wrongs make a right? Nice. 

Other than the crap Bogy used to spew, your post is the biggest load of liberal crap
I have read in quite a while.

BTW, a _neo-conservative_ is a liberal who just got mugged.

PS - in accordance with the DBSTalk TOS, please remove your POLITICAL signature.


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

Gotta love it! Thanks Nick! :righton: 

All is fair and equal if one earns it! !pride

(Can I post that??)


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

This remind me of the definition for political correctness.

"Political Correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical, liberal minority and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

While I like the prose Nick, I fear it may polarize a few here since it is tough being objective while also having a sense of humor or burning angst. What brings this home to me, having grown up in California, I figured I was somewhat of a conservative-lite kind of person until I went to college too and realized I wasn't.  Earth shattering!


----------

